# ***Fight Club*** The reminder thread.



## Fight Club (Dec 3, 2008)

Have you noticed?  I have!

Terri and the Mod team have (Thanks!) have decided to give us our very own Fight Club forum in the contests section.  Because a lot of the participants are Off Topicers more than anything else, I'm making this thread as a reminder to play on Sundays and vote by Tuesdays.

It will be bumped accordingly.

We're official!

As always, Fight Club is this Sunday at 2PM EST


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm planning on it too


----------



## Steph (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll try to be there, it sounds like fun. Last Sunday I remembered 30 minutes before the end. I thought I could do it in 30 minutes (how presumptuous of me!!) but it was canceled!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 3, 2008)

It is in my plans too.  I have some morning errands, but hope to be home by noon.


----------



## Fight Club (Dec 7, 2008)

Round 4 today, less than 15 minutes away! Head over to the contest forum to play.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 7, 2008)

We're waiting


----------



## matt-l (Dec 7, 2008)

got home just in time!! 5 mins!!


----------



## matt-l (Dec 7, 2008)

Im not in for this one...Can't think of anything for the topic.


----------



## Fight Club (Dec 8, 2008)

Everybody Vote!  It's your civic duty as a citizen of ThePhotoForumopia.

Voting ends tomorrow at 3:00 EST (20:00GMT)


----------



## Fight Club (Dec 9, 2008)

Voting is only open for a few more hours!  Get your word in


----------



## Fight Club (Dec 9, 2008)

Round 4 results are posted!  Congrats to Chris of Arabia!

Full results are listed here.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats to Chiller and Chris!! 

It was a LOT of fun to participate, and I hope anyone who is considering it decides to join in.



(Umm, not sure whether I should be proud of getting the most votes for the "this photo sucks" shot.  )

:lmao:


----------



## Fight Club (Dec 9, 2008)

Counting mistakes have been corrected, I apologize.  Congrats Chris of Arabia, you pulled ahead at the last minute!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2008)

Fight Club said:


> Counting mistakes have been corrected, I apologize. Congrats Chris of Arabia, you pulled ahead at the last minute!


  Maybe I can catch up. 

Congrats Chris....nice shooting sir. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 9, 2008)

Rest assured, I have no illusions that this is going to happen again - majorly surprised it happened this week, thought Chiller had it in the bag when he posted his.


----------



## Fight Club (Dec 14, 2008)

Less than 2 hours!


----------



## matt-l (Dec 14, 2008)

Less then 25 mins if your in Newfoundland!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2008)

Dang it is 2:13...just got in...  See what I can whip up. :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 14, 2008)

Just got in too. Gaaaah!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 16, 2008)

4 hours left for voting!  (11AM EST now)


----------



## Fight Club (Dec 16, 2008)

Results are up!


----------



## Fight Club (Dec 21, 2008)

10 minutes!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm ready, not sure about anyone else


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 21, 2008)

It's snowing like crazy outside and is terribly cold. So whatever the topics are, guess they'll have to be shot in my messy, dark condo


----------



## Fight Club (Dec 23, 2008)

Round 6 results are up!  Congrats to Chr...wait, that's not it.  ANTARCTICAN!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 23, 2008)

What the heck???!! Somebody pinch me, I don't believe it!   [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 4, 2009)

About half an hour until competition!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 4, 2009)

Hope there is a great turn out....

BE THERE, OR BE BORING


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 4, 2009)

Ten minutes... I hope that every person, Canadian, or Google bot that sees this post will be there!

(Hi Chiller, Hi Anty!)


----------



## Chiller (Jan 4, 2009)

clarinetJWD said:


> Ten minutes... I hope that every person, Canadian, or Google bot that sees this post will be there!
> 
> (Hi Chiller, Hi Anty!)


 
Hi ...Im in.  Even charged my batteries for a change. :lmao:


----------



## Fight Club (Jan 6, 2009)

Just a few minutes left to vote!


----------



## Fight Club (Jan 6, 2009)

Results are up!

Congrats to Chiller!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it on today? Seen clarinetJWD knocking about, so I'm assuming Fight Club can't be far behind...


----------



## Fight Club (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm here, I'm here! It's on.

In just over 10 minutes...

(Errr...just under)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 12, 2009)

Alright, a day left to vote!  Everybody, get on that.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 13, 2009)

hour and a half left!  (1:30EST now)


----------



## Fight Club (Jan 13, 2009)

Round 9 results are up!

Congrats to Chiller, with our biggest score, and biggest lead ever.


----------



## Fight Club (Jan 25, 2009)

15 minutes!


----------



## Fight Club (Jan 25, 2009)

Voting thread for Round 11 is here!

Voting closes at 3:00PM EST on Tuesday.


----------



## duncanp (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG! The  TPF Fight Club?!??!

a lot has changed since ive been gone... good to see it has a forum :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 25, 2009)

^^^  You'll have to join in!!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 25, 2009)

duncanp said:


> OMG! The TPF Fight Club?!??!
> 
> a lot has changed since ive been gone... good to see it has a forum :thumbup:


 Hope you can come out and play.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 26, 2009)

duncanp said:


> OMG! The  TPF Fight Club?!??!
> 
> a lot has changed since ive been gone... good to see it has a forum :thumbup:



Yep!  It's going strong!  11 weeks, and just getting bigger.  You've got to join in next week, oh, and it's good to see you again


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 31, 2009)

Everyone ready for tomorrow?  I know the Superbowl is on, and all, but really, is that important?  I mean, a bunch of big sweaty men rubbing all over each other?  You might as well take in a few musicals while you're at it.  So I'll see you here instead, right?


----------



## Chiller (Jan 31, 2009)

It is a boring game.:er: Takes a bunch of them to gather round in a group hug, figure out what to do, run a few yards, and then they all pile up on one guy, touch a few bums and do it all over again. :lmao::lmao::lmao: I should be here.  Hell...cant go outside, we have too much snow.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll be over at a mates' house.  Not a clue what he has for photo software.  I hope eveything works out.  This will definetly be a challenge on my end (being my tequila drinking buddy).  It's five o'clock somewhere.........  

The Superbowl is more of an occassion than a game IMO, especially this year.  The hors d'oeuvres should be brilliant though.


----------



## beni_hung (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got to get in on this once I get things organized with my job and all!


----------



## MikeBcos (Feb 1, 2009)

clarinetJWD said:


> Everyone ready for tomorrow?  I know the Superbowl is on, and all, but really, is that important?  I mean, a bunch of big sweaty men rubbing all over each other?  You might as well take in a few musicals while you're at it.  So I'll see you here instead, right?



There's plenty of time to do both, Fight Club ends well before the Superbowl starts.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 1, 2009)

Alright, we're just 1 hour away!


----------



## matt-l (Feb 1, 2009)

2 hours for me..?


----------



## Artograph (Feb 1, 2009)

*Bump!!*!  9 more minutes!!!!!!!

:O)


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't make it to Fight Club on Sundays?  Try *Boxer Turtle*, it's slower paced cousin!


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 3, 2009)

Round 12 results are up!

Congrats to Chiller!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 4, 2009)

Last chance to suggest topics for Boxer Turtle!


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 4, 2009)

Boxer Turtle Poll is up!

Get voting


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 6, 2009)

We need a lot more people to vote!  Even if you're not playing, go and vote!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 6, 2009)

Half an hour left on the Poll!


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 6, 2009)

The first ever Boxer Turtle topic is up!  

"Music"

Get shooting.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 8, 2009)

Less than an hour before Fight Club!

Also, Boxer Turtle submissions are due by 2:00 EST as well!


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 8, 2009)

Fight Club voting is here

Boxer Turtle voting is here

Pleeease everyone vote!  We need as many as we can get.


----------



## Corry (Feb 8, 2009)

:S  You didn't text me, Joseph!   I forgot til just now.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 10, 2009)

Voting time is almost over!  Huuuuurry up.


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 10, 2009)

Results are in.

Congrats to Chiller, racking up another Fight Club victory!

And our inaugural Boxer Turtle title goes to Seefutlung!


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 11, 2009)

It's time to vote for your next Boxer Turtle Topic.

The poll is here, and you have until Friday at 3:00PM EST


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 15, 2009)

2 hours and 16 minutes until:

The end of Boxer Turtle 2
The beginning of Fight Club 14.


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 15, 2009)

Voting is now open.

Fight Club
Boxer Turtle


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 17, 2009)

The voting is over for both contests.  Congrats to this week's FIght Club Winner, Chiller, who was nearly dethroned.

As for Boxer Turtle, we have a tie.  I'll let you know when a winner is announced!


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 17, 2009)

Results are in!

Stsinner is the winner of this week's Boxer TUrtle!


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, BT topic voting is now open!


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 20, 2009)

Boxer Turtle topic is up!

You know you want to look...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 22, 2009)

Is it on this week?


----------



## MissMia (Feb 22, 2009)

I was actually available to participate this week!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sitting here waiting expectantly, but nothing seems to be happening as far as I can tell.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 22, 2009)

This is a real pisser......... I put off lunch getting everything ready for 2:00 EST.


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for missing the Fight Club time earlier!  It seems there's still some interest in doing it later today, so 5:00PM EST is today's time!

I'll also make it more relaxed this week, and end the contest at 6:30.  The extra 30 minutes is for anyone who just happens to stop by a little late.  Again, I apologize, but we will be having a contest in about an hour.  See you there.


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 22, 2009)

Round 15 is at an end.  Voting is now open!

Boxer Turtle too.


----------



## Fight Club (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations are in order for Artograph, winner of this week's Fight Club.

Voting is still open for Boxer Turtle, so head on over.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 26, 2009)

Remember to vote on the Boxer Turtle topic for this week!


----------



## Fight Club (Mar 1, 2009)

About an hour until Fight Club!

Boxer Turtle submissions are also due at 2


----------



## Fight Club (Mar 1, 2009)

Another week, another voting thread...

Boxer Turtle Voting

Fight Club Voting


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 3, 2009)

Results are up!  Links in my sig or Fight Club's sig.

Edit: Recount has been issued with new result!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 8, 2009)

We are less than an hour away from Fight Club!  Also, get those "Orange" pictures in!


We need a LOT more participation in both this week!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 11, 2009)

I just put up a whole bunch of little statistics about Fight Club here.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 12, 2009)

Guys, we need a LOT more topic votes for Boxer Turtle this week.  There's a link in my sig!


----------



## Fight Club (Mar 14, 2009)

Submissions are open in week 6 of Boxer Turtle!  Link is in my sig.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 14, 2009)

Please, please we need more BT submissions this week!  There are 4 topics to choose from even!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 15, 2009)

Alrighty, I'm just finishing up my Boxer Turtle submission... Fight Club in under 30 minutes!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 15, 2009)

Voting time for both contests!  Links are in my sig.

Also, the current contest threads will be stickied from now on for easy finding!


----------



## Fight Club (Mar 17, 2009)

Round 18 Fight Club, and 6 Boxer Turtle results are up...a bit late.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 18, 2009)

Boxer Turtle, week 7 topic voting is open!

A word about participation


----------



## Fight Club (Mar 22, 2009)

Fight Club commences in about an hour and a half!

Boxer Turtle submissions close tonight at 8:00 PM EST (7.5 hours from now)

Links in my sig


----------



## Fight Club (Mar 29, 2009)

Nearly time to play Fight Club!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 29, 2009)

Get those last minute BT submissions in!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 29, 2009)

sampreap said:


> what do you win for fight club?


 
$1,000,000 cash provided by Joe.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 15, 2009)

Chiller said:


> $1,000,000 cash provided by Joe.



That's right!  Member, Joe, has agreed to pay the full amount.  If you can track him down.


----------



## Fight Club (Apr 15, 2009)

Alright, this thread is being resurrected.  We need to get participation back up!  It's time to vote for your Boxer Turtle topic this week!


----------



## Fight Club (Apr 19, 2009)

Fight Club at 2:00PM EST today!  a bit over 5 hours away.  I hope to see the whole world there.


----------



## Artograph (Apr 19, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Fight Club (Apr 26, 2009)

2.5 hours before Fight Club today!

Oh, and get your Boxer Turtle submissions in before 5.  We need more players!


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 3, 2009)

Fight club at 2:00 EST today!  That's only 3.5 hours from now, so clear your calendars


----------



## Fight Club (May 10, 2009)

Nearly time to go!


----------



## Fight Club (May 17, 2009)

3.5 Hours until Fight Club today!  Be here at 2:00 PM EST


----------



## CW Jones (May 17, 2009)

aw man I am going to miss another one!


----------



## Fight Club (May 24, 2009)

50 minutes until Fight Club!


----------



## Fight Club (May 31, 2009)

Fight Club begins in less than an hour!


----------



## Fight Club (Jun 7, 2009)

45 minutes until out next fight!


----------



## Fight Club (Jun 14, 2009)

1 hour, 42 minutes until Fight Club!

See you all (yes, even you) there!


----------



## Fight Club (Jun 21, 2009)

FIght club in 45 minutes! (1:15PM now)


----------



## Fight Club (Jun 28, 2009)

About an hour and a half!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 19, 2009)

Fight Club is soon, soon, soon, so get over there!


----------



## Fight Club (Oct 4, 2009)

Attendance was low last week, so here's a reminder!  Fight Club at 2PM EST today!


----------



## CW Jones (Oct 4, 2009)

crap I am missing it again this week too! Car show I am going to from 12-6 uggg maybe next week!


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 4, 2009)

Somebody other than me better play today...


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 4, 2009)

15 minutes...


----------



## Fight Club (Oct 11, 2009)

Who's in today?


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll be here.

...Thinking about uncorking a bottle of wine while I wait, lol.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 8, 2009)

Coming up in 1:40!

This week we have a real prize


----------



## mishele (Nov 8, 2009)

come VOTE!!!!!!


----------

